
Justice Dept. To Abolish Movie Distribution Rules Dating to 1949 - NN88
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/18/business/media/movie-distribution-rules.html
======
deogeo
Their reasoning is literally "This rule bans X, but X is unlikely to happen
now, so lets abolish the rule and hope for the best."

Does this kind of law-changing ever favor consumers?

